# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Rane na bradavicama nakon dvije godine dojenja

## mellisa

Imam problem. Moja curica napunila je dvije godine,jos je dojim i vidim da ona jos nije spremna za prestanak ali... Odjednom se na bradavicama mi se pocele stvarati pukotine i ranice. Ako joj ne dajem jednu dojku cijeli dan,sutradan primjetim da se s te bradavice guli koza. Osim toga sam pocetak cicanja uzasno je bolan. Cak sam pomislila da nije u pitanju nekakva gljivica,al njoj u ustima ne pimjetim nista sporno. Moze li neki savjet? Ne bih jos prekidala s dojenjem no ako se ovako nastavi,morat cu.

----------


## sillyme

Pročitaj ovu temu i onu koja se u njoj spominje. Moguće da je to.... (rane, perutanje koze,..)

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71240-N...itis-bradavice

----------


## Peterlin

> Imam problem. Moja curica napunila je dvije godine,jos je dojim i vidim da ona jos nije spremna za prestanak ali... Odjednom se na bradavicama mi se pocele stvarati pukotine i ranice. Ako joj ne dajem jednu dojku cijeli dan,sutradan primjetim da se s te bradavice guli koza. Osim toga sam pocetak cicanja uzasno je bolan. Cak sam pomislila da nije u pitanju nekakva gljivica,al njoj u ustima ne pimjetim nista sporno. Moze li neki savjet? Ne bih jos prekidala s dojenjem no ako se ovako nastavi,morat cu.


Probaj mazati uljem jojobe (ima u ljekarni) više puta dnevno. 

S druge strane, da baš i prekineš dojenje, ništa strašno... Probaj ovako - reci djetetu da te boli i da mora pričekati dok se cica oporavi, pa ćeš vidjeti - ako je spremna za prestanak, bit će bezbolno. Ako ne - dobit ćeš vremena da se bradavice oporave.

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li ti koža osjetljiva i negdje drugdje, tipa usta?
Meni znaju pucati usta i nezarastati kada mi fali željeza. Vidi si to.

----------

